# Elsie



## kit6kat6 (Jun 8, 2010)

After 8 months of not eating, 11 trips to the vet, scans biopsies and blood tests the vet suggested it would be more humane to put her to sleep. She had lost so much weight and became so lethargic that she was merley exisiting. It has been so sad to see something so beautiful decline. We are unsure how old she was as she was given to us by a friend who rescued her. She was at least 9. The vet ruled that it was organ failure despite nothing showing on these tests. Absolutley tragic :snake:

I will miss her habit of curling around my bra strap and looping herself through belt loops. 

Sorry for depressing post just needed to put it in words

K


----------



## Angelwings38 (Sep 22, 2010)

so sorry for your loss R.I.P little one


----------

